# Green Pepsi Bottle ?



## iggyworf (Jan 22, 2016)

I am pretty sure that this Green Pepsi bottle is a little tougher to find. But don't know much else. Does anyone else have any info regarding this one? 10 oz from Youngstown Ohio. 1973
I might have a source to get a bunch of them.


----------



## jblaylock (Jan 22, 2016)

Want one.

They are listed in the Ayer's 2nd book, or one of the books I have.  I'll check


----------



## jblaylock (Jan 22, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 22, 2016)

Josh, I have that book. Thanx. 200$ back in 2001. I just got one and the person told me they might have a bunch more. I was looking for any other info on it. Was it Pepsi in it?  Why just Youngstown Ohio? Why no label? ect.

You have some of these?


----------



## jblaylock (Jan 22, 2016)

I don't have any of the green ones. From what they sell for recently, I'd say the book is a little high on those. 

I feel like those likely did not have Pepsi in them. If it did why not have the logo on it, and why say, "Pepsi cola bottlers".

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 23, 2016)

One sold on eBay *yesterday* for $9.95

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-10-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 23, 2016)

I tried briefly searching for info, but found nothing. Yeah I don't think Pepsi was in them either. I agree, the books are high priced for today's world.  I do have one coming to me and the person also told me they has over a dozen more. If I was interested in them. What do you's think about that? What would be a good offer?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 23, 2016)

iggy / Rich

Is the bottle totally smooth-sided or somewhat textured? If smooth, it most likely had a paper label.


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 23, 2016)

Not smooth, but it has 'dimples' covering the main bottle area.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 23, 2016)

Here's one that shows the oval dimples a little better ...


----------



## jblaylock (Jan 25, 2016)

I'd offer $100 (depending on exactly how many there are, 10-12 each), and sell the ones you don't want to keep.  I'd buy one from you.


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanx Josh. I bought one from this person + shipping. The person told me that he has 17 of them. So if I decided to offer something for some or all of them, I should  try to get a better deal per bottle?


----------



## jblaylock (Jan 25, 2016)

hmm, shipping makes it a little more complicated.  The more of them you buy, the more shipping will be.  I was under the assumption this was a local person you were buying them from.

I guess it depends on what you want to do.  Is it worth it to have 17 of them?  Are you going to resell them?  I'd say a good deal is $150 to your door, if you are going to resell them.


----------



## detectionservice (Apr 13, 2016)

Need help finding value on these 1973 bottles all origional


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaylock (Apr 13, 2016)

You'd be lucky to get $1 a piece for the bottles, maybe $5 for the carton.  

Those bottles are the most common Pepsi bottles.


----------



## djanci (Aug 22, 2017)

What book is this? And had it been updated yet? I would be interested in a green bottle too if you have extra!


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 22, 2017)

This is a Pepsi collectors bottle book put out by James C Ayers in 2001. No it has never been updated.






Sorry I do not have any extra of these bottles. When I contacted the person who had about a dozen of them back then, they never returned a message to me.


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 22, 2017)

Here is one on ebay, but still a little high priced in my opinion.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pepsi-bottl...598956?hash=item41cd70d86c:g:0RUAAOSw6KVZhdty


----------

